# for Sarac or anyone who wishes to see



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a quick pic of our broken chocx satin fawn babies

Boys









Girls









All


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

So cute


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look a decent litter .any sign of pregnancy in the satin?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

not a thing.... im sure shes not .......  
she is however helping the broken with the babies .....  
I think my satin buck just got a bit lazy.... :roll: 
Will let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

one week old first pics are a bit blurry sorry...... :roll:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a good outcome for you,if you have a red buck and doe you will be able to get the coveted red satins.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I do have a red buck and doe .....  so am very pleased indeed........ thankyou very much ...


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww bless little babies so cute.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Babies :love


----------

